# UK Glacier Blue Audi TT



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thought I would do a build thread as I only occasionally come online and even when I just have a quick look about and very rarely post anything.

I use to go to shows when I had my old Astra Coupe, finally got a VAG and haven’t been to a show in my TT.
Here is my old Astra Coupe that I had two features with. 







Here is my Audi TT 





Kind of done the modding back to front with it and ended up Smoothing the front end of with a US Spec plinth that was given to me by a friend.







Then I lowered it on the standard wheels









Then I finally picked a set of wheels that I liked and eventually lowered it more on the front.









After my mate lowered it done a little bit more on the front









How it sits at the moment whilst I am in between selling my wheels, colour coding them or chrome powder coating/Aerocoat Aeromax them. Whilst they are off I lent them to Sole_Flavour to put on his golf whilst his Work wheels go up to Mike the Polisher.





Colour Code photoshop



Chrome Powder Coat idea


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

So decdied on getting some parts hydro dipped and see what I think of them.

Sat on ebay and had a hour of madness and now have a list of parts I am looking at getting done in carbon are:

Rear Valance
Wing Mirrors
Petrol Cap

Mate has given me his old valance should go from this 


To this 


Bought mirrors will go from this 


To this


Bought a petrol cap that should go from this


To this


Then at some point I will get a carbon spoiler extension or the extension and dip that as well.


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thinking about a new steering wheel

320mm MoMo Jet or a 300mm MoMo Team


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

interesting build, i like the front bumper.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

That does look stunning


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Love the shifter. (shift stalk/knob)


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks guys.

My mirrors have come and just waiting on the filler cap to come.

Debating on doing the filler cap body coloured or hydro dipping it carbon along iwth the other parts.

I have also got one of these to put on the bottom grill



Similar to this one 



Then I will order a LCR splitter as I cant afford a 3.2 v6 splitter.

I fell in love with this one the other day and got the bug again.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Hai. Sup opcorn:


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

idwurks said:


> Hai. Sup opcorn:


Hello Ian you Internet famous TT owner


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

rcarlile23 said:


> Hello Ian you Internet famous TT owner


I'm only famous to you and Zach. That's why I keep you both around - the feels.


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

idwurks said:


> I'm only famous to you and Zach. That's why I keep you both around - the feels.


You know I love you Ian. Zach is Instagram Famous though.



I seen these and fell in love. 

I then got a quote for them and cried. £1000 for centre caps. Nearly fell over.


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

I got bored on ebay and ended up buying this. 



I dont even know if I like it. But it is really good quality.

Might just use it and get my metal one ceramic polished or brushed.

Took my plate off and test fitted this.

It looked straight when I had it off the car but it's wonky now haha


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

At first glance, it looks good. I lost my front quattro emblem a few years ago, so I might be interested in something similar if I ever have a nice front bumper to show off! 


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Looking good home boy. When are you going to get the 3.2 Aero Wipers? Makes a huge difference aesthetically.


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

Loving coming home to car parts.


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

Right I have bought some new wheels but tbh I havent even received them off the courier yet and I am still thinking about changing them.

Any body got any ideas on wheels that would look good on a daily. Looked through the 195 page thread and have got a couple in mind just cant make my mind up.


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

So my new wheels turned up today. Going to be hard pulling them off not on air but I'll see what happens. Been looking at other wheels aswell.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Them ****s are nice Richie son!


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

Was dying to tell you Ian but you don't talk to me no more so kept it top secret lol 😂


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

rcarlile23 said:


> Was dying to tell you Ian but you don't talk to me no more so kept it top secret lol 😂


Whaaaaaatf mate.

Maybe if you didn't only snap me nudes, we'd be besties.


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

idwurks said:


> Whaaaaaatf mate.
> 
> Maybe if you didn't only snap me nudes, we'd be besties.


Im back to my old ways I bought them and on the way to putting them on I sold them.

Looking at getting air ride now. So need to save some pennies up.


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

Finally got a MOMO Team.


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

So I finally got around to buying a set of wheels. Bit of an impulse buy 

18" x 8.5" fronts 
18" x 10.5" rears

Need to figure out tyre sizes and get them on now


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

Had a little bit of free time after work and my mate was showing me his BBS RS043's that he's selling and he offered to test fit my wheels.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Are you bulking? Cuz your ass is looking fat. :heart:


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Bake that cake!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

idwurks said:


> Are you bulking? Cuz your ass is looking fat. :heart:


I just want to follow in your footsteps Ian my American brother from another mother.


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

So went an ordered my tyres yesterday and dropped the rear wheels off. 

I was tempted at getting them colour coded to the car or sprayed silver before putting the tyres on. Might just get them fitted first and see what I feel like doing with them once they are on the car.


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

So finally got round to getting my tyres fitted but need to buy a new pair of spacers and small bolts for the back 



*


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Looks great man. Tire size looks spot on. Someone on IG was saying you should run a 35 series? Forget that noise. Looks good as is.


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

Looks wise I think I have done the right thing with the tyre sizes Ian.

I need to buy a new pair of 20mm spacers/bolts that's why I didn't get them on today had some issues with them.

At least everything is sorted now and it's just when I order these and get them delivered.


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

Picked my car up after having it serviced this afternoon.

Got these delivered to work too 

Hopefully get the wheels fitted onto the car now.


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

The fronts will be coming down a little bit more and spacing them out a bit more too.

10.5" static rear wheels today was a good day


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Looking good buddy! Did you go a 215/40 up front? It looks small.


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

No Ian 225. 

Already thinking about getting them sprayed silver aswell. Think they look a bit small


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

Not 100% on the colour of the wheels even though I like them. Thinking of doing them Silver.

Fronts 18" x 8.5" 
Rear 18" x 10.5"

Got plans to drop the front and space them a little bit more too.


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

Still can deceide what colour to change the wheels to. But my mate put wider spacers on the front, might try 20mm hub centrics on the front see what it looks like.

Going to lower it more at some point soon as well.


----------

